# Looking for plans of this for first engine



## Daveo (Oct 6, 2009)

A Stirling from John Bentleys website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Any similar plans available?


----------



## cobra428 (Oct 6, 2009)

Daveo,
Don't think I ever saw a Stirling with a carb. gas tank. exh and glow plug ???
Tony


----------



## Daveo (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry.... brain fade!!!! Its a little alcohol engine....


----------



## cobra428 (Oct 6, 2009)

Daveo
No problem, we all do it. Nice engine. I've seen similar but that's a little honey! I'll have to get back to you. I know I've seen similar but can't remember where.

Tony


----------

